# ThinkGeek --> deutsch?



## Avariel (16. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand einen deutschen Webshop der Zeug nach dem Muster von ThinkGeek.com vertickt?

Schonmal dankeschon für alle antworten


----------



## JohannesR (16. September 2003)

Zwar etwas OT, aber: Wenn Du da was bestellst schreib mir bitte vorher eine PN, ich will sicher auch was.  Zusammen ist es günstiger!


----------



## deusmac (19. September 2003)

ziemlich coole sachen da - wie siehs da mit dem porto ins ausland aus?


ach so unter http://www.whats-new-shop.de gibts nen paar nette sachen die ganz ähnlich sind.


----------

